# Who has picked out baby names yet?



## thompsonic

I have :blush:

For a boy I like Freddie, Jack or Finnley, middle name William after my great grandpa. 

For a girl I like Madeleine or Gracie, but my middle name is Grace so that might be a bit weird. 

Who else has already thought of names?
xx


----------



## kirstylm

Yup I have, had them picked for ages now!!

For Boys I like, Vinnie (Vincenzo), Enzo, Joseph and Rocky (I know some are weird, but my hubby is Italian) middle name Edward after my grandad. I know some people will see Rocky as cliche' but I just love it!

Girl is going to be called Eva (Evalyn) middle name Patricia Karen (my nan and mums name)


----------



## kirstylm

I love Finnley and Gracie by the way thomsonic!!!


----------



## MrsGaSp

For a girl the first name is going to be Michelle after my mom and a boy its going to be named Max because of his family also for a boy i would want to have James somewhere in a name.


----------



## plutosblue

Ohhh I love thinking of names!

If it is a girl it will be Lily Ann (Lily is in keeping with the tradition that in our family it has a french sound, and ann is the name that runs in my OH's line of girls)

If its a boy we still are undecided, but Matthew is the current winner at the moment although we both like Jason and Nathaniel.. I'm sure we will know when it comes to the time!:cloud9:

Edit:: Love Gracie!!! If we had 2 girls the other would be Rosie Grace!


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Calvin Thomas Tsvilikhovskiy: From Calvin and Hobbes (we're huge fans) and my father's name.
Anastasia Zlata Tsvilikhovskaya: We will name her Zlata for OH's grandmother who he loved to pieces. Anastasia because I wanted an older name and it fits well with the middle and last names. (If anyone doubts my daughter's heritage, they'd have to be a moron. hahaha)

The last names are different because we're running with the Russian tradition that the women have -aya and the men have -kiy at the end.


----------



## sing&lt;3

I love loads of names but especially Madeline Grace (thompsonic it's funny that you like those two as well!) and Daisy Mae for girls and Isaac Luke and Harry William for boys :) xx


----------



## fuffyburra

OH and I have decided on Oscar William Penny for a boy, and we like Florence or Hattie for a girl. Can't believe your middle name is Grace as well XD Our lives are exactly the same, but I'm 4 years ahead! So weird lol xx


----------



## PeanutBean

We have the same girl's name we picked back when I was pregnant with Byron. Byron's name was picked about 7 years ago so we don't have another boy's name yet.


----------



## Kacie

I have a few ideas but nothing certain...

Girl: Brooke or Savannah

Boy: Riley

I'm sure I'll think of so many more before the time comes though

:flower:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

For a boy definitely Frederick (Freddie for short)...not really sure on middle names though :wacko:

For girls Harriet (Hattie) Rose and Ivy Grace.


----------



## mum2morgan

For a girl probably Ophelia Iris, for a boy - it's a bit undecided but we like Blake, Reuben, Emerson or Cheyne (pn.chey-knee) with the middle name Fletcher.


----------



## morri

I have names too, and I ma adding to them too when I see that I like one.


----------



## walkerscrisps

*Girls:*
Izabella 
Alexis
Lexi
Kiara
Bella
Saskia
*Boys*
Luke
Ryan
Dylan

haven't got too many boys names, lol..


----------



## plutosblue

walkerscrisps said:


> *Girls:*
> Izabella
> Alexis
> Lexi
> Kiara
> Bella
> Saskia
> *Boys*
> Luke
> Ryan
> Dylan
> 
> haven't got too many boys names, lol..

Oooo I like those :) Ryan for a boy.. pretty *Brings it up with the OH* !


----------



## fuffyburra

I like really old fashioned names like Constance, Patience, Prudence, etc. but OH doesn't like them enough unfortunately. 
Working in a toy shop you hear the same names over and over and over again, and they get REALLY dull lol. Names I would've loved are now names I can't bare because I've heard them too much! :( So that's a shame. Suppose it's why I like older names that you don't hear very often anymore.


----------



## Lou

Ive got loads of names I really like:

Girls:
Grace
Isabella
Lilly
Ophelia
Hannah
Louise
Emily

Boys:
William
Joshua
Luke
George
Thomas


Well we probably wouldnt pick it untill the baby arrived, because I'm hoping we stay on team Yellow. (Although OH wants to know.) 

xxx


----------



## rachelrhin0

For a boy we want Noah James, that is if DH doesn't decide to name him after himself which then would be Ryan Courtnie.

For a girl we want JoElla Rose.


----------



## mommyB

kirstylm said:


> Yup I have, had them picked for ages now!!
> 
> For Boys I like, Vinnie (Vincenzo), Enzo, Joseph and Rocky (I know some are weird, but my hubby is Italian) middle name Edward after my grandad. I know some people will see Rocky as cliche' but I just love it!
> 
> Girl is going to be called Eva (Evalyn) middle name Patricia Karen (my nan and mums name)


My hubby is Italian too! His name is Gino, extremely Italian I know. Our names we have picked out are very European. Isabella for our little girl, and Dominic for our boy. Those are pretty much our front runners. We haven't thought of middle names yet, but they will probably be named after family. But other names we love for girls are Sophia, Olivia, and Angelina. Funny...they all end in A,lol.


----------



## RaeEW89

Joselyn Shara or Justice Lynn or Leona Michelle

Jasen Christopher or Daemon Joshua or Jordan ___


----------



## JennieyL

We had a daughter.. And named Her Callie dawn.. it means most beautiful sunrise
And next time it will be

Keaghlyn... pronounced Kay Lynn... Or teagan
And for a boy Koen.. Or Kale!


----------



## xLisax

Some really nice names ladies! 

Our little man is called Max (we were on Team Yellow) and had the names Max and Isabel picked out from around week 10 of my pregnancy! :thumbup:

Next time round we've got our names all ready, Isabel or Evie for a little girly and Toby for a little boy, still working on middle names!

xxx


----------



## lovehearts

Boys names : Tyler Thomas or Daniel Thomas

Girls names : Ruby....havnt got much further than that :rofl: 

But you never know - we will prob change our minds when we eventually have a LO.


----------



## lozzy21

For a boy we like Rhys and for a girl we like Isla but i dont think it goes with OH's surname so im wangaling for Ava.

He wants the middle names to be ether our dads or mams names as the middle names "to keep the grandparents happy" as its a bit of a tradition in his family but i dont want there middle names to be to keep people happy, i want them to meen something so we will be working on that one


----------



## ampersandme

For Boys I like Chase, Miller or Fletcher

and Girls I like Matilda or Molly....

:)


----------



## EstelSeren

We have boys names all sorted- Idris Cai, Gwydion Osian are the ones that we really want to use! Idris is a family name in OH's family and Gwydion is a name that I have loved for years! We'd want to use them separately as we want to use both as 1st names!! Cai and Osian are names we both love and flow well paired with the other names. 

For girls, we like Ebony Willow and jewel names like Beryl. We're not overly sure though!

Here's hoping we have lots of boys! We have tons of boys names we love!!

Beca :wave:


----------



## LadyofRohan

DH and I had names picked out long before we decided on a date to TTC :laugh2:

Alexander Darwin for a boy

Eowyn Helene for a girl 

:kiss:


----------



## fuffyburra

Eowyn yay!! :D I like the name Arwen but OH isn't a fan :(


----------



## LadyofRohan

fuffyburra said:


> Eowyn yay!! :D I like the name Arwen but OH isn't a fan :(

lol...yeah, we were talking last night about what name we would use if we had a second daughter. I suggested Arwen and DH was like "we'd have Eowyn and Arwen--that's too much Lord of the Rings! We might as well name our sons Frodo and Sam!"

I may get him around to the idea of Arwen if we had a second daughter though.... :winkwink:


----------



## KA92

Lozzy21 how weird i love the name Rhys

I also like Dylan, Nathan or Luke for a boy

I did like Taylor for a girl but the boyfriends last name is taylor lol

i like Leanne, Talluah and Natasha for girls


----------



## princess_bump

we did have our names picked out before trying for maddi, and the girls name was caitlyn, but 'caitlyn' turned into maddilynne :blush: and now caitlyn is too much like maddilynne so thats out. we still have the same boys name sorted, which we both love :cloud9:

and we've kinda settled on girls names too, just got a couple of combinations to choose from, thought we had it sorted the other day, but found another i prefer :dohh:


----------



## cleckner04

Elizabeth if we have another girl and Ethan if we have a boy. :thumbup: I like E names for some reason. :haha:


----------



## bunnyg82

We have had a boys name picked out for years and have fallen in love with a girls name too. The boys name we have chosen means our little boy would have the same initials as his daddy which I think is sweet. The girls name we just adore it. We also have a couple of back up names just in case we end up having multiples of the same sex or something, although none of those we are as convinced of as our boy and girl name.

Although as you've probably guessed by now, we are keeping those names under wraps until the time comes :D 

Lovely names everyone :thumbup:


----------



## sma1588

every1s names are soo cute. we came up with 2 that we agree on...boys name will be RYDER(michael?) or girls name will be caydence (marie?) not so sure on the middle names but for sure on the first names..... i love the first names we picked but there are some other middle names i like but OH doesnt like them so we might just use ours wich r the ones i put


----------



## Cinnamon

Girls names:
Paula (in spanish pronouncing an open "a", as ahh)
Leyre (A vasque name I love - said pronouncing each vowel in the spanish way, also the "r")
Raquel / Rachel
Isabel / Isobelle / Isabelle / Isabella
Erika / Erica
Iris
Sara
Eva
Mar (means sea)
Phobe
Piper
Nathalie
Alexandra
Jade
Ella
Maddison
Yara (both a's said as ahh)
Claudia (a said as ahh)
Miley

Boy names:
Samuel
Alejandro / Alexander
Nicolás
Rayco (Canarian pronounced "y" as "i")
Ayoze ( Canarian pronouncing "e" spanish way)
Daniel
Roberto
Jordan
Jayden
Tyler
Taylor

For the moment we're sticking to Paula and Samuel, already bought the first letter of each name and will buy one every now and again and then keep the name that isn't used when little one comes along. Team yellow!!!


----------



## mandaa1220

me and OH do not agree on names whatsoever.

i love the names
ella
emma
hannah

landon
cayden

but OH prefers as he calls them "normal names" like caitlin, courtney, lindsey
and wants his son to be named after him... :dohh:


----------



## morri

Ok some names , I like are , Ian, Euan, Aidan. Others are Hauke, Thies :). also a name there which I don't pbulish .


----------



## fuffyburra

I also really love the name Kit, but that's OH's dad's name :( Well, he's Christopher but everyone calls him Kit.


----------



## Pyrrhic

Its traditional in my family to have two middle names :)

These are the names that are top of our list atm for boys

William Mark Maclean 
Niall Mark Maclean
Tristian Mark Maclean
Quinlan Mark Maclean

I love Oisin, but we can't have it as we called our daughter Niamh.

I like Noah and Giles, but OH doesn't.


----------



## Mrs Poppy

We like Lily Rose for a girl and William George for a boy


----------



## luckyme225

Natalie Marie and Caleb Adrian.


----------



## lola84

I want three kids so depending on whether we get boys or girls I would like any three of these names:

Imogen Amelia
Erin Alena

Tyler James
Logan Cain


----------



## fuffyburra

Mrs Poppy said:


> We like Lily Rose for a girl and William George for a boy

They're really lovely, I likes them :D


----------



## kirstylm

mommyB said:


> kirstylm said:
> 
> 
> Yup I have, had them picked for ages now!!
> 
> For Boys I like, Vinnie (Vincenzo), Enzo, Joseph and Rocky (I know some are weird, but my hubby is Italian) middle name Edward after my grandad. I know some people will see Rocky as cliche' but I just love it!
> 
> Girl is going to be called Eva (Evalyn) middle name Patricia Karen (my nan and mums name)
> 
> 
> My hubby is Italian too! His name is Gino, extremely Italian I know. Our names we have picked out are very European. Isabella for our little girl, and Dominic for our boy. Those are pretty much our front runners. We haven't thought of middle names yet, but they will probably be named after family. But other names we love for girls are Sophia, Olivia, and Angelina. Funny...they all end in A,lol.Click to expand...



Yeah always end in A or O!! LOL! I really like the Iralian names actually so Im quite glad, although we will stay away from Maria's and Marco'! Too many int he family already!!! Bet u have a similar problem seing as your hubby's Italian!


----------



## thompsonic

Thought of some new names I like!

Anna/Annie
Isla
Freya
Zoe
Isabella

x


----------



## Delamere19

Me and my OH have picked a few names we like but some that I love he doesnt like!!


----------



## thompsonic

Delamere19 said:


> Me and my OH have picked a few names we like but some that I love he doesnt like!!

My OH seems to like no names! He either thinks they are too common or too uncommon or too old fashioned or too modern. I challenged him to provide me with a list of names he actually likes. I'm still waiting.... :dohh:


----------



## Kassy

Oh i have a few names, more so for boys.
*Boys:*
Charles James
Chester Alan


*Girls:*
Lauren Sue
Harriet Michelle
Annabell Marie


----------



## Kassy

Oh i have a few names, more so for boys, i have more names written some wheredown but can't find them.

*Boys:*
Charles James
Chester Alan


*Girls:*
Lauren Sue
Harriet Michelle
Annabell Marie


----------



## wantstobeamom

We have picked teh same name for either a boy or a girl we will jut spell it different for a boy it would be Jamie Lee ( from my mom's side) of for a girl it will be Jaymee Lee the 2nd middle name will be different as it will be names after my OH's mom since she is no longer with us. I also love the name Liam for a boy but I guess we will have to see what the future holds for us :)

Love all the names you have all chosen, it makes you think and try new ones out that you have never thought of. :)


----------



## kissingtoast

Hi Girls,

Yeah we've picked Ellie (short for Elleanor) or Jack!

:blush:


----------



## xsophiexleax

I really love Alex & Rowan for a boy.. I keep changing my mind about girls names! I was set on Isla-Mae but for some reason I've gone off it now! :haha:


----------



## LadyofRohan

kissingtoast said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> Yeah we've picked Ellie (short for Elleanor) or Jack!
> 
> :blush:

I love the name Elleanor...it reminds me of one of my favorite Jane Austen characters.


----------



## thompsonic

My name is Eleanor!


----------



## fuffyburra

I think you should go for Eleanor Grace, it's the best name in the world, isn't it Thompsonic? XD


----------



## thompsonic

I fulheartedly (sp?) agree fuffyburra, Eleanor Grace is the name of gods. 
Chuck Norris wishes he could be called Eleanor Grace.


----------



## fuffyburra

He sure does. That's why you should choose it! :D 
Also, the Jane Austen character. She's one of the best xx


----------



## thompsonic

fuffyburra where have you been all my life? I miss you!


----------



## angie79

hi

for a girl it is my oh's wish to have his mums name which is Edith (Edie for short) - i liked sophie
for a boy i have not really thought about it although oh has come up with hector - hmmmm not sure about that 

i'm sure it will all change once the lo comes along


----------



## fuffyburra

I miss you too baby! I'd like to say I'm out having a life, etc. but it's simply not true  
Angie I love those names! They sounds cute, and they match too. Like, if you had a boy and a girl they'd go :)


----------



## angie79

fuffyburra said:


> I miss you too baby! I'd like to say I'm out having a life, etc. but it's simply not true
> Angie I love those names! They sounds cute, and they match too. Like, if you had a boy and a girl they'd go :)

really - well maybe he isnt that bad after all - lol


----------



## lucy_x

yeah, Im in TTC, but thought i would leave a post here :) yes i already have mine chosen. 

for a boy, it will be Quentin James (quentin after my dad, and i just think its such an unusual name) and james just because i like it


for a girl Faye marie.

:thumbup:


----------



## fuffyburra

angie79 said:


> fuffyburra said:
> 
> 
> I miss you too baby! I'd like to say I'm out having a life, etc. but it's simply not true
> Angie I love those names! They sounds cute, and they match too. Like, if you had a boy and a girl they'd go :)
> 
> really - well maybe he isnt that bad after all - lolClick to expand...

He probably did it purely by accident, bless him!  
I love the name Quentin as well Lucy, but OH said it would remind him too much of Quentin Tarantino :( xx


----------



## xhollie92x

I love Jack and Grace!

I've already decided lol. For a girl I love Scarlett Rose. Scarlett is mine and my mums favourite name so it's special, she cried when I promised her that if I have a little girl she'll be called Scarlett. Rose was my grans name, my Dad's mum so that's special to him as well as me. I haven't decided on a boys name yet, I like a few but I haven't found one I love yet.


----------



## fairygirl

thompsonic said:


> I fulheartedly (sp?) agree fuffyburra, Eleanor Grace is the name of gods.
> Chuck Norris wishes he could be called Eleanor Grace.

Love a good Chuck Norris quote! :thumbup:


----------



## xsophiexleax

Chuck Norris jokes are always good :haha:

I really love Grace for a girl! I always change my mind about girls names though :growlmad:


----------



## goddess25

Its hard 

Girls name will either be Olivia or Katie

Boys name : clueless

We spent 5 days of having a nameless baby when our little boy was born earlier this year and the only boys name we liked was Euan. SO if we have another boy then hmmm we are a bit stuffed.


----------



## Elphaba

Yup - I already have a list.

We both like Xavier for a boy and Isaac as well. DH doesn't seem to have any girls names he likes. I really like Esme but DH says everyone will think of Twilight.

K x


----------



## Lou

Okay, so since my last post, OH and I have had another gooey chat and we've now come up with 2 new names that we both agree could be the winners:

Megan

Euan

I Love Love Love them, and sooo many of the names you ladies have picked!! :flower:

xxx


----------



## Lou

goddess25 said:


> Its hard
> 
> Girls name will either be Olivia or Katie
> 
> Boys name : clueless
> 
> We spent 5 days of having a nameless baby when our little boy was born earlier this year and the only boys name we liked was Euan. SO if we have another boy then hmmm we are a bit stuffed.

Absolutely love the name Euan!! What made you pick it. :) Ps your LO's sooo cute!!

xxx


----------



## parkgirl

For a girl I love Andi. After DH's dad. For a boy, I like Stephen. I also like Mary for a girl. 

It's going to be really hard to actually pick one when the time comes.


----------



## runnergrl

There are so many I love, but we (DH and I) cant seem to agree on anything. I figure since I have to squeeze the baby out, I should have a little more say in the deal:blush:

so far the names that top my list are:

Jayden Elizabeth

and

Kasen Mark




Thoughts???


----------



## ally87

oooh i love this topic. This will be the fight that happens in our house when im preg. (no argument yet and its been 3 years). We just cant agree on any names. Everything i suggest he hates and vice versa. We have found names that i like and he doesnt hate so were getting somewhere lol. I love paige isabell fro a girl and harrisson oliver for a boy.


----------



## amber1533

Yeah me and DH were talking about names tonight.

We decided to name a boy after him-James Christopher
and a girl-Anne Isobel (Isabelle-not sure on the spelling yet!)
Anne is definitely going to be her first name. After Anne Boleyn (because I absolutely adore Anne Boleyn.)


----------



## xsophiexleax

I've decided I reeeeally love the name Holly Grace for a girl :D still loving Alex for a boy. I thought this morning that Alex Kyle sounds quite good :) opinions? xx


----------



## thompsonic

I have new names :D

for a girl:

Anna Lauren or Anna Rose
Maisie Lauren
Gracie Lauren
Madeleine Ros

and for a boy:

Finn William
Freddie George

What do you think?


----------



## emilyloveox

Gabrielle,
myley,
Grace for a girl
&&
Zach.
Jake,
Cruz 
for a boy :)
By the time comes, ill have a completly different list haha!! xx


----------



## Sooz

So far we only have definate first names, Paige for a girl and Tyler for a boy. We did say we wouldn't name them until birth though incase they don't suit the names we liked. :)


----------



## CowtownGirl

We've been talking about this for agggges!

For girls we like:
Kaitlyn
Alexis
Isobel

For boys we like:
Dylan (like this one the most)
Dermot
Benjamin

Nooo idea on middle names yet, but lots of time to think about it! 

I love baby name threads!!


----------



## allisonreally

Every time I settle on something, I change my mind a few days later. I kinda wish you could go without naming the LO until they're 5 or 6 and you can see what sort of person they are, lol. I'd hate to give a baby a really exciting name - Like.. Carmen or something... and then have them turn out to be a dead straight-laced accountant or something.


----------



## geogem

i wouldnt have a clue for a boy as the only ones i liked we have used (we have 4 boys!)

although I would love another boy so would be totally baffled, but we have Arron, Luke, Lewis and Blake. 

Girls we already have Tara and Georgia but really like Halle, Ava, grace, but I could go on forever!! 

Ya see girl would be easier to name but that doesnt really put a preference on it!!


----------



## sondra_mama

i have all the names picked out =] there is far too many to list! lol


----------



## IWntaBaby

Girl - Isabella or Summer. Isabella is my favorite name.

Boy - I like Oscar or Atticus, I'm not too sure yet.


----------



## emmys_james

i have 

girl - melanie 

boy - joshua

though my finace dont want joshua :growlmad::cry: LOLOL! 

if i plan to have more children,

girls - ellie, poppy.

boys - harry, alex, billy. 

cant think of them at the top of my head = [


----------



## Baronessgogo

Unfortunately I gave the girls name choice to my OH and the one he has come up with are gwendoline, which is sooooo not gonna happen. My boys name is Michael James, after my dad and my cousin.


----------



## emmys_james

Baronessgogo said:


> Unfortunately I gave the girls name choice to my OH and the one he has come up with are gwendoline, which is sooooo not gonna happen. My boys name is Michael James, after my dad and my cousin.


hahaha omg never give men ''the baby naming choice''. XD


----------



## geogem

ha ha noooooo dont let him choose a name!! I dont wanna offend anyone by telling what choices my OH came out with (guaranteed to be someone on here that has a child named this!!) but it was a definate NO!! lets put it that way!!


----------



## Staceysparkle

What lovley names everyone has picked out! My and my OH like

Boys - Cole or Connor

Girls - Scarlett or Sofia


----------



## mummy to be

Yes we have picked out the next bubbies names :) 

Girl - Khloe Jay Fox 
Boy - Brody Rae Fox 

We are hoping for a boy but i wouldnt mind another girl :) So either way i dont really mind :)


----------



## CowtownGirl

Staceysparkle said:


> What lovley names everyone has picked out! My and my OH like
> 
> Boys - Cole or Connor
> 
> Girls - Scarlett or Sofia

Oohh - Connor, I love it! I hadn't thought of that! :thumbup:

*remembers to run it past DH...*


----------



## MJ Girl

*Girls*
Emma
Kloe
Savannah
Mikaelah
Lilliian (Lily for short)
Ava

*Boys*
Jake
Kale
Caleb
Kaiden
Carter

OH hates my boys names lol. He thinks we need to give him a strong name or he is going to get made fun of.


----------



## mummy to be

CowtownGirl said:


> Staceysparkle said:
> 
> 
> What lovley names everyone has picked out! My and my OH like
> 
> Boys - Cole or Connor
> 
> Girls - Scarlett or Sofia
> 
> Oohh - Connor, I love it! I hadn't thought of that! :thumbup:
> 
> *remembers to run it past DH...*Click to expand...

ohhhhh love that name Connor..... :) "Connor Fox" :)


----------



## Kassy

I have a few more names now that i thought up a couple of weeks ago at work.

Girls
Lillian (you can thank rugrats for that, plus it's a nice name)
Piper
Lauran

Boys
Charles
Chester
Harry
Stanley


----------



## StonesWife

So Far I only have a girls name picked. Its after my fiance's mother. Her name is Aleatha and I absolutely feel in love with it!! He wants a girl and I'm not picky, but we have no boys names picked lol so it better be a girl or his name will also be Aleatha! lol


----------



## Lil-woowoo

Girls

Ava
Lexi
Esme
Amberly


Boys

Jayden
Dylan
Kayden

Lol each month i change my mind


----------



## plutosblue

MJ Girl said:


> *Girls*
> Emma
> Kloe
> Savannah
> Mikaelah
> Lilliian (Lily for short)
> Ava
> 
> *Boys*
> Jake
> Kale
> Caleb
> Kaiden
> Carter
> 
> OH hates my boys names lol. He thinks we need to give him a strong name or he is going to get made fun of.

You love all the boys names I love!! and my OH is the same, although he wants to have the middle name as Edgar :dohh: Like THAT wouldn't get made fun of! lol


----------



## Eskimobabys

Boys:
Samuel Jr. - No middle name bc hubby has no middle name :(
Micah Jaiden 

Girl:
Nevaeh Liliana

OR Boy/girl Twins
Connor & chole

thats as far as we got :happydance:


----------



## Vanilla Spice

We love Mia (pronounced M-eye-a) Leigh for a girl and either Josh, Hayden or Riley for a boy.

I also love the following for a girl:

Ruby
Esmelda (Esme)
Gabriella/Gabrielle


----------



## Bocket

Girls:

Anna
Amelia
Elsie
Emily
Harriet
Harley

middle names - Catherine Alice

Boys

Jamie
Robbie (Robert)
Thomas
Sam
Evan
Blake

undecided on boys middle names yet


----------



## Staceysparkle

mummy to be said:


> CowtownGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Staceysparkle said:
> 
> 
> What lovley names everyone has picked out! My and my OH like
> 
> Boys - Cole or Connor
> 
> Girls - Scarlett or Sofia
> 
> Oohh - Connor, I love it! I hadn't thought of that! :thumbup:
> 
> *remembers to run it past DH...*Click to expand...
> 
> ohhhhh love that name Connor..... :) "Connor Fox" :)Click to expand...

Thanks I really love Connor. My nana who passed away last year was Irish and her maiden name was O'Connor so I would love to have Connor as a boys name for her. Connor Fox is lovley :thumbup:


----------



## Bambi1985

Pretty sure we've got a girls name sorted - Olivia May. No idea about a boy though, OH said he thought of a name he liked the other day but can't remember what it is :dohh:


----------



## lolly25

emmys_james said:


> Baronessgogo said:
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I gave the girls name choice to my OH and the one he has come up with are gwendoline, which is sooooo not gonna happen. My boys name is Michael James, after my dad and my cousin.
> 
> 
> hahaha omg never give men ''the baby naming choice''. XDClick to expand...

Hi all, Sorry just popped in here , just noticed this thread, when i was preg wiid dd and ds i lost out as if it was a boy first time round i got to chose the name - then had my daughter who my hubby named ellen, then with my son if it was i girl i got to name but had a boy so he got.......... Ethaniel (ethan for short) cant complain to much weren't bad names and love em now x x x :flower:
Seems weve stuck with the E theme i like eva or erin for girl and evan for a boy next time round f'xd


----------



## raindrops009

*Boy Names*

Rhys
Luke
Liam
(All with James and Charles or Charlie (Grandads name) for the middle names)

*Girls Names*
Ashleigh
Isabelle
Katie
Milli

(I'm thinking Paula for the middle name, (two aunties and my nan called pauline/paula) but haven't really decided yet)


----------



## Daniellebelle

Girl - Elouise Ava or Elle'louise Ava not sure on which yet
Boy Archie and yet to think of a middle name
:)


----------



## SilverWillow

First girl will definitely be Willow (hence my user name!)

Other names I like, would probably use one of these as a middle name:
Piper
Seren
Dorrit
Alena
Luna
Brenna
Autumn
Eden

No idea on boys names!! :shrug:


----------



## xsophiexleax

I quite like Olivia & Madelyn as well :)


----------

